# The History Of DBSTalk.Com



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

For those who are interested, I've created a web page containing info about how and why DBSTalk was created. You can see it here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/history_of_dbstalk.htm


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hard to believe we are almost a year old already. It dosen't seem that long ago.

Of course through all the changes and server upgrades, the thing that has made this place the great place it is, is the users. Without them we would be nothing. I know we are doing something good when I see how much time people spend here. I see admin and mods from other forums spending hours here each day. And to me thats a great thing.

Most folks do not realize that we do not get paid for running this place, all the costs of the servers and software we paid out of the pocket by the admins here. We are happy to report that most of our bandwidth fees are now being paid by very generous donations by our members. We thanks them for that. Because of the amount of generosity of these donating members we can tell you honestly that we feel we are doing something good for the DBS community.

The internet is a great place, but I still wish I could reach out and shake hands of all the friends we have made since DBStalk.COM has come online.

We thank all of you!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Interesting story. A year ago, DBSTalk didn't even exist and now look at how much it's grown! The admins have done a great job running this place.


----------

